# eth0 problem

## fitzavig

I just isntalled Gentoo 2004.1 using the stage2 method on a PPC comp. During installation the 'net-setup eth0' command found and used my ethernet card thingy just fine but after installation it cannot seem to locate it. I tried setting it to load at start up but it says an error occurs. Is there any way to make Gentoo recognize the ethernet like before during installation? I ask because I want to install a WM like KDE and gnome but it needs internet for that but it isn't working *sigh*

Also ifconfig does not recognize eth0 but instead finds something called 'lo'.

----------

## nyteryda

Did you include your ethernet card in the kernel ?

(FYI lo is the loopback device. the ip 127.0.0.1)

----------

## fitzavig

How do you do that? I'm not too good with this technical linux stuff at the moment so please keep it simple while helpful.

----------

## sbastion

What brand/chipset is your network card? You can check using 'lspci' as root in a console.  I'm going to guess you used 'genkernel' when you compiled your kernel as explained in the guide?  Depending on the brand/chipset of your lan card, you may have to go through the kernel compiling step again, and use 'genkernel menuconfig', and go through the list and make sure your card is enabled in the kernel.  Post back with the brand/chipset of your card as listed by lspci and I'll see if I can help.. (I'm no Linux expert either  :Smile:  )

Bastion

----------

## fitzavig

I don't think I used genkernel because I didn't type the word genkernel anywhere in the terminal when i installed.

I am unsure of what brand my imac has for an ethernet card since it's not one of those newer iMacs but the older ones (the ones without the necks) and I can't seem to locate hardware specs on it at the moment. I'm gonna see if I can find out what it is by booting the Mac OS CD and checking the system profiler but until then I am unsure as to the ethernet card I have.

EDIT:

I did check the lspci command before but it didn't do anything. It just said '-bash: lspci: command not found' and I checked with booting into the Mac OS CD and it doesn't say what ethernet card it is(grrrrrr) but if it helps my iMac is a slot loading one since I've heard there are some differences between the earlier iMacs.

----------

## fitzavig

Still have been looking for the ethernet card with little success. I have found only that it's a 10/100 Ethernet card. Since lspci didn't work could you tell me what other commands may suffice? Maybe modprobe and if so what do I use for an argument?

EDIT(again...):

I may have found the chipset? I think it may be a '8139C Chipset'

----------

## fitzavig

OK. I finally got the lspci command run (had to boot a live CD) and here is the output as follows:

00:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer In. UniNorth AGP

00:10.0 Display Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RL/VR AGP

01:0b.0 Host Bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth PCI

01:12.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB12LV23 IEEE-1394 Controller

01:17.0 CLass ff00: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo Mac I/O (rev 02)

01:18.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo USB

01:19.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo USB

02:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth Internal PCI

02:0f.0 Class ffff: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth GMAC (Sun GEM) (rev ff)

As far as I can tell there isn't an ethernet controller which is weird since I've read some places that is needed to use it. I also used rc-update to add eth0 to start up on boot and when it does it says "Netmount was not started"

As a side note when I reboot with the cable modem connected the lights that show the modem is able to communicate with the comp are on until linux starts booting up the kernel and whatnot.

I am thankful for your help so far but I am running out of things to search for on Google so PLEASE if possible help me.

----------

## Plastic

Hmm...well, try going into your kernel config and enabling the realtek 8139 as a module. Then do: 

```
make modules && make modules_install

modprobe 8139too

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## jeremy whiting

my brother-in-law had the same problem on his G4 system just now.  That Sun Gem is the ethernet card (sometimes lspci isn't very descriptive). compile sungem as a module in your kernel and it should be fine.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

go into Device Drivers, Network Devices, Ethernet 10/100

and choose M for the SunGem option
```

then exit and save

then do:

```
make modules modules_install
```

then if you do modprobe sungem it will find your network card.

to make it permanent add the following line to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (or 2.4 if you're using 2.4 kernel)

```
sungem
```

----------

## MdaG

I also have this same problem. For me it appeared after I did a "# dispatch-conf" and updated about 75 config-files.

----------

## MdaG

My broadcom ethernet card is marked as M but I still can't detect eth0 either with dchpcd, modprobe or ifconfig

----------

## jeremy whiting

did you do 

```
modprobe broadcom
```

? what does it say when you do?

----------

## MdaG

 *jeremy whiting wrote:*   

> did you do 
> 
> ```
> modprobe broadcom
> ```
> ...

 

I typed # modprobe eth0

and nothing happened...

*edit*

When I run lspci I find my network card in the list and

running modprobe broadcom doesn't help either. It just says that it can't find it.

----------

## jeremy whiting

oops, I just looked in kernel config and found the driver for broadcom is called b44 not broadcom try:

```
modprobe b44
```

if that doesn't work see what 

```
ls /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net
```

says you may need to change 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 to the kernel version you're using, but that will list all the network modules that were built during kernel config.  If the module b44.ko isn't in there then you might want to go to /usr/src/linux and do 

```
make modules modules_install
```

 again to make sure it gets it built and copied over to /lib/modules/2.6.9..../kernel/drivers/net where modprobe can find it

----------

## MdaG

When i type "modprobe b44" nothing happens, no confirmation no nothing (I assume that's a good thing). the b44.ko file is where you specified it should be...

This is the error message during startup:

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

----------

## jeremy whiting

that is a good thing. after you do modprobe b44 try 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

or restart
```

if that works you need to make it permanent, so add a line that just says b44 to the end of /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 or whatever kernel version you're using so it will load b44 module at every boot.

----------

## spike_cb

Try:

emerge coldplug

.. there's an issue with the latest hotplug update, in which it does not load appropriate network modules anymore. It's handled by coldplug now.

hope that helps!

cheers,

spiky

----------

